# Air pressure sound effect



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm trying to find a sound effect of rising air or steam pressure. I would like to have it rise and then "burst" as in an explosion. If it were fluctuating pressure up and down that would be an added bonus. Thanks


----------

